# strings vergleichen



## sra (12. Februar 2004)

hallo

Ich möchte 2 Strings so miteinander vergleichen, dass er mir meldet, wenn der text 1 in text 2 vorkommt. Sie müssen also nicht identisch sein, sondern text 1 muss nur vorkommen.

Ich arbeite aber nur mit vba.


----------



## Backdraft (12. Februar 2004)

Müsste instr() sein.

Schau mal in der VBA-Hilfe unter instr.


----------



## Bambusbieger (4. Mai 2004)

Das kann man aber auch selber machen

```
Private Funktion Text_in_Text(String1 as String, String2 as String) as Boolean
    Dim X as Long
    Text_in_Text = False
    If len(String1) >= len(String2) Then 'Wenn String2 länger ist kann er ja schlecht drin vorkommen
        For X = 1 to len(String1) - len(String2) +1
            If mid(String1, X, len(String2)) = String2 Then
                Text_in_Text = True
            End If
         Next
    End If
End Function
```


----------



## Ein_Freund (4. Mai 2004)

@Bambusbieger:  Ich find's gut, wenn man solche Sachen mal selbst proggt 

.


----------



## Bambusbieger (5. Mai 2004)

Sowas baut doch auf... DANKE


----------

